# Whats your favorite beer?



## 614 crust

Whats your favorite beer? I like Abita but I can't seen to find it around here.


----------



## CanoeTramp

Straub beer of St. Mary's PA, is my favorite and always will be, ( word of warning - straub in can is made in Rochester NY, so it's not the same as that botteled in St. Mary's PA, ) Favorite Wisc. beer is Point Special, - Steven's Point WI, - " If you're out of Point you're out of town". Sorry to hear you can't find your Abita in Ohio, 614 Crust. It's avaliable in most S.E. Wisc. liquor stores. Been meaning to try the Turbo Dog.


----------



## Doobie_D

Any beer you'v made yourself! Shit is delicious and you wont want anything but fresh homebrew after you get into it. 

Bad ass Porter recipe 
Recipe Volume:	5 gal 
Yeast:	1 packet Nottingham (re-hydrated) 

Malts:	Amount	Type 
1.	6.6 lbs. Amber LME 
2.	8 oz	De- Bittered Black 
3.	4 oz Crystal 120L 
4.	4 oz Chocolate 
Calculated Original Gravity = 1.051- 1.055

Hops:	Amount	Time	Type	% Alpha Acid 
1.	.5oz	60 min.	Northern brew.	8.1% 
2.	1 OZ	30 MIN.	willamette	4.9% 
3.	.5 oz	25 min	willamette	4.9% 



My personal favorite


----------



## King of Nuthin

First post.... It'd have to be this:







Also a fan of DFH 90 minute IPA and Founders Red's Rye PA.


----------



## nickt29

estrella galicia from A Coruna spain if im feeling fancy.





but if its just a simple night of drinkin,



+


----------



## Poking Victim

Brown Suga from Lagunitas in Petaluma, CA


----------



## crustpunk82

Natty ice


----------



## steelcitybrew

Top 3 in order;
Guinness (pint, not can or bottle), followed up by magners cider, then probably Alexander Keiths.

For cheap beer its James Ready


----------



## L.C.

beer cause its beer,really arogent basterd ale.


----------



## connerR

Stella Artois or Sol.

I don't typically like beer too much.


----------



## DCLXVI

The local supermarket has Hurricane 40s for $1.09! It's shit beer, but the price is ridiculous! It's my current choice for beer.


----------



## wildboy860

currently I'd go with PBR for a cheap beer and probably, Sam Adams summer ale or Yuengling Lager for more exspensive shit.


----------



## Plutocrat.Grinder

La Fin Du Monde. or Lobotomy Bock.

Alexander Keiths is damn good too, Im just from the states and only started going up to the maritimes/canada recently


----------



## bmb

man, i'm a beer FREAK. i could list all sort's of awesome dank beers w/ wayyy higher alcohol content than 211 could ever wish have).. But here's a few of my personal fav's and i recommend all of these highly if you're sick of pisswater(or got a few extra bucks on ya):

Flying Dog(all of them, including the best Doulde Dog 11.5 % ---hunter s. Thompson beer inspired)
all local, mirco-beer from the BEER state, Wisconsin! example's, include: Leinenkugel, Point Special(mentioned above i believe) etc...
Aggorant Bastard-high percentage, 6 pack will get you loaded.
Dogfish Head Ale(the beast from the east, Delaware hoppy ale, 9.5 %)
Dead Guy Ale-Orgeon has some of the best micro-beer's on the West Coast, this is one great example of there beer
Flying Fish Brewery- great beer's from NJ,my homestate
any beer from ShipYard brewery right outta Portland,Maine--my personal fav is the Pumpkin Head Ale

could go on,but thats a good start of some of my favorite beers.


----------



## Deleted member 1505

I pretty much enjoy all beer, but one of my favorites is Blue Moon, also King Cobra.


----------



## connerR

I'm fond of Heineken and all Mexican beers except Corona.

EDIT: Gosh darn, I hadn't realized I had already posted in this thread.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

a pint of Guiness, or a Boulevard (some home grown, right outta KC), or if i want something cheap i get Evil Eye its a 98 cent, 24oz can of 9.8%alc high gravity lager


----------



## Gudj

Herbal Medicinal beers brewed by BillyBlankets


----------



## vegetarianathan

PBR because thats the beer that is most readily available, and people here have. Doesn't taste the best, but it gets the job done.
Although I prefer R&R whiskey over beer. $11 for a fifth. Got four of us pretty drunk the other night with a flask or so left over.


----------



## MiztressWinter

I've never been much of a beer fan, but I admit I do like some sidewalk slammers. That's right...a 40 oz and some 4loko. hahaha!


----------



## drun_ken

the free kind....other than that...stone brewing co.'s sublimely self-righteous ale....that shit is yummy...


----------



## Sam

lucky lager... is there any other????

taste like heaven


----------



## shwillyhaaa

olympia beer or pbr (theyre the same thing) i will say one thing while im on the topic of beer however... indian ale is disgusting as shit


----------



## Pheonix

I'll always be a steel reserve man myself


----------



## AmandaLynn

Great Lakes Christmas Ale-kinda fancy I know, but it's one of the only amazing things to come out of Cleveland


----------



## Revo

samuel smiths organic cider we were gettin it for 2.50 a pint when i lived at union squat until they jacked the price up for $8


----------



## Siva

the double bastard!!!! you arent worthy


----------



## pip

Pabst, rainier, and anything by the godlike ska brewery located in durango,co..But specifically opus hopperandi or whatever its callled..Perfect if its chilled and your a bit stoned.


----------



## 614 crust

Young's double chocolate stout is pretty damn good


----------



## BUMJUG

dark ales Belgian beers.....sierra nevada......abita has pretty cool beers....drank allot of that in new orleans...pretty much any thing earthy and aromatic//sense pleasing.......


----------



## Monkeywrench

Dale's Pale Ale. I'm getting piss drunk just thinking about it.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

Any kind of flying dog is pretty good imo, but the best is OLD SCRATCH AMBER LAGER, but flying dog is still hard to find in lots of places ive been to, they usually only carry em in the bigger more "modern" liquor stores.


----------



## mksnowboarder

Guinness Extra Stout. Not Guinness Draught (shit tastes like flat milk beer). I'm really having trouble switching back to cheap beers since I've been drinking this, but it's fucking expensive as shit (6 pack is almost $12).

mike


----------



## vandalette

DUDE! where the hell did you fall of the face of the earth?


----------



## vandalette

Can't ever go wrong with some PBR <3


----------



## Vullmer

pbr or highlife


----------



## vandalette

i've been looking for this beer everywhere! I have yet to try or find it. Ima big fan of ralph steadmen art and a bigger fan of beer :}


----------



## joaquim33

my friends's homebrews


----------



## Yell

Stella. def.


----------



## Amish

i really like all the oskar blues brewery brews




but i really really like evil eye o.o


----------



## 614 crust

There I fixed it for you


----------



## Amish

Thanks!!


----------



## headwound

If I'm just going for a quick 40 and am low on funds I'll go for a St. Ides or Mickeys. But if I got some spendin' money I'll go for a Lobotomy Bock or John Henry Three Spiker Ale.


----------



## 614 crust

I got a new one to add to my favorites list that I found today. Rail Bender Ale
Was like a little over 8 bucks but worth it. It's pretty damn good. Check it out if you can find it.

Rail Bender Ale


----------



## crustythadd23

New Belgium Brewery, Flying Dog Brewery, Blue Moon, Dos Equis, PBR & Busch


----------



## dharma bum

sammy smith's imperial stout is the shit also spaten optimator, fat tire and heBrew genesis ale tastes yum


----------



## BrainDeadUnit

I'm going to have to second Heineken and Dos Equis.


----------



## outskirts

When I have the $ it's often Flying Fish.
When I'm broke it's usually a 40 of Schaefer.

But the all time best beer is free beer, any kind!


----------

